# Pinhead holes filling/fixing...!



## robutacion (Oct 16, 2014)

I think this is the first time I make a thread under this "section" and after looking for the best place, I still think that, this is the best place as the issue goes from a hint, a trick and a wonderful and easy way to deal with those very tiny little holes, cracks, flaws that, most of the pen turn common tools seem to be always too big and therefore, creates a mess that takes more time and effort to clean up, making a very simple repair/filling, become a nightmare, sometimes...!

So, and before I spill my own beans on this one, I would like to hear what all of you do to fill those pinhead holes that normally become most obvious when you are trying to do the CA finish.  Tell me, what "instruments" you use to handle such a miniature hole...???

More specifically, what CA applicator you use to allow you the control of the amount of CA that goes into the area in repair...???

This is not one of my games but, I may share some of what I use to solve this problem and "gift" them to the person that I feel deserves the most...!

Cheers
George


----------



## William Menard (Oct 16, 2014)

trying to keep a small amount of CA in a particular dimple is hard, I try and use one of those cherry bomb thingies that usually is used in glue bottles instead of the caps. The thin wire will do great 90% of the time, and I also use this to put a drop of glue when assembling pens.


----------



## RKB (Oct 16, 2014)

I use those tooth flosser thingamajigs, the type with the pointed pick on one end.  The other end with the floss can be used as a squeegee too. :biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 16, 2014)

One of those really thin dispenser caps seen here (under Accessories) ==>E-Z Bond, super glue, Cyanoacrylate supplier, bonding material


----------



## lorbay (Oct 16, 2014)

I use a needle or for a bit bigger the really pointed toothpicks.

Lin


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2014)

I try to make sure that the hole is filled and flush before applying finish - ca or otherwise.  

If the hole or void is really small, often the first grit of sandpaper will produce plenty of dust.  I wipe the dust off most of the rest of te blank and then apply ca to the hole with the dust in it. 

Another pass with sandpaper or a skew on the spot if it's very uneven from the ca and then reassess.  

I do NOT like trying to deal with holes etc during the application of finish.   For me it happens prior.


----------



## BSea (Oct 16, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> One of those really thin dispenser caps seen here (under Accessories) ==>E-Z Bond, super glue, Cyanoacrylate supplier, bonding material


I use these too.  You can put really small amounts of CA exactly where you want them.  The do clog really easy no matter how carefully you try to clean the CA out of them.  I've never tried soaking them in acetone though.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 16, 2014)

I use a needle or a piece of thin wire to put a drop of medium CA glue in the hole.  After a few sec. using a small baggie (like thoes small pen parts come in) over a finger tip wipe the excess off.  Then I spray some excelator on a piece of paper towel I rub the spot.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 16, 2014)

I might be doing something a little different from all the others.  I usually use a medium viscosity CA Glue and no activator for the second through 6 coating (if needed).  I haven't had to deal with little bubbles at all.  Maybe its the lack of humidity or the brand of CA Glue I use.  Or it could be the type of sandpaper and the amount or lack of sanding I do between coats.  Takes a little longer for the glue to dry, but the finish comes out clear and free of defects.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think they are called pin holes. Pinhead would be the person who put the pin holes in the blank! LOL


----------



## robutacion (Oct 18, 2014)

low_48 said:


> I think they are called pin holes. Pinhead would be the person who put the pin holes in the blank! LOL



Hey, hey, hey, mister...!, go easy on the hammer...!:wink:

In theory you are correct however, a pin is made of 2 parts, the body and the head, sure, the holes can be of pin size but, the holes that I was talking about were more "pinhead" size, capish...???

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Oct 19, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> One of those really thin dispenser caps seen here (under Accessories) ==>E-Z Bond, super glue, Cyanoacrylate supplier, bonding material



Hi John,

Those are precisely what I was referring to.

I also got some from Monty when he was selling the EZ bond products, long ago, I bought a fair few and I forgot all about them.  I had also purchased many empty 2oz bottles with the "regular" nozzles, this lot of bags with these tiny long nozzles were under all the empty bottles, and because I forgot all about them, has been time where I needed to squeeze a tiny bit of CA into a hole and even though I would grab a new regular nozzle and just cut enough of the tip to allow the CA to come out but in some cases, particularly on finished pens when I missed a pin hole, trying to avoid a big mess with more CA than was required, I failed miserably a few times.

A few other times I used also a needle to drop just a tiny little smidgen of CA but, I knew there had to be better ways.  I'm not stranger in using all sizes of syringes to fill stuff, they would be a one use only, they would be stuffed after that but, before these tiny nozzles were available, we had to come up with ways to bet the job done.

Was the fact that I found these tiny nozzles after some years of purchasing them that, I though in bring the issue here and make sure, you all guys and gals, are aware of these type nozzles.  I don't who sells them now but I'm sure, there will be someone...!

These nozzles have a very long tip, the diameter of the tube is the same for 9/10 of its length so, when I need precision dropping, I cut the nozzle length down to a more "stiff" stand, this off-course reduces the life of the nozzle if it get blocked and you can't unblock it.  On a full length nozzle, cutting a few mm, doesn't make any different but, if the nozzle length has been reduce no long pass the reduction funil of the nozzle, you will have nowhere to go but, dispose it.

In my case, and when I want to clean the nozzle, I insert some acetone on a clean/empty 2oz bottle and squeeze the acetone through it, that clean it good, you can also dip in in acetone and leave it there for an hour or so, that will unblock the nozzle 99% of times...!

They are far too inexpensive to waste money on the acetone to clean them up, the acetone will probably cost more than a replacement...!

I'm please that, many of you have the situation under control and some actually use these nozzles, I thought that was worse mentioning them on IAP for those that never seen or heard of them...!

Cheers
George


----------

